# Chorus 11-speed handlebar cable routing



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

I've read that Leonard Zinn recommends routing the derailleur cable housing on the front the of handlebar to minimise cable friction. I've also noticed that a lot of pro teams using campy routes the derailleur cable on the front of the handlebar (for unknown reasons). However, some RBR campy gurus seem to suggest routing through the rear to minimise cable friction.

so...is there any consensus on front or rear minimises cable friction, or does it not matter at all? cheers.

Boon


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

it shouldn't matter - the biggest kink is the shifter exit... both are fairly even.

FWIW on my chorus 11 review and set up thread, i showed that the rear routing resulted in flawless shifting that has continued until this day. it worked right first time, so i can't say what the result would be if it were front routed.


srsly, who the fark cares what zinn says.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*depends...*

Pre-2009 shifters are not the same as the new ultrashift levers. With pre-2009 models, I always used the front routing and had no problems, although it does take extra effort to tape the shift cable housing down. I also apply foam rubber "camper seal" tape along side the cable housing to smooth the transition onto the bar.

With the 2009 shifters, I chose the back routing because I use short reach bars with a tight radius bend right behind the exit for the front routed housing. It looked like a potential trouble spot for cable friction. The new shifters allow either routing without any contact between your palm and and housing, unlike the old models. The new shifters are much more sensitive to cable friction, so it is more important to avoid sharp bends. Leave the loop at the RD at it's full length for best results.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

C-40 said:


> Leave the loop at the RD at it's full length for best results.



I've noticed that as well, at first it always stood out to me as it looked longer than I'm used to but that does seem to be what works.


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

I routed mine on the outside of the bar and I've no NOTICEABLE cable friction whatsoever.

Mike


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

well, i ended up routing through the front. no cable friction to speak off. The handlebar looks a lot tidier this way.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess it is impossible to say what the correct way to route is given the variables of each individual setup. However, I recently switched from behind the bar routing with Campy cables to front routing with Gore Ride On cables and my shifting is now noticeably smoother and faster. Some of that is probably the new cables, but I was also playing around with the cable routing and there seemed to be more friction when I was pulling the bare cable through the ceramic cable guide (white piece) to behind the bar routing vs. front routing. It seems that the cable goes up then down quite abruptly when routing to the back vs. a more gradual shift to the side then slightly down with the front routing. 

Not trying to say this way is definitely the best, just giving my own personal experience.


----------

